# What is wrong here??



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

My daughters would rather go see The Undertaker and Rey Mysterio of WWE fame rather than Hanna Montana...is it me or is something amiss?


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Nothing amiss....
Sounds like you did a pretty great job!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Could be she is more "tomboy" then little miss pink an lace. Does she have a tatoo already?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Start that girl out right. 

Grab your 'Hulkamania' shirt out of the bottom of the closet and take those girls to RAW. 

That is awesome.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Right on Jack!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Sounds like you did just fine Jack, as long as they don't turn into Raiders fans! LOL


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Spookineer said:


> Sounds like you did just fine Jack, as long as they don't turn into Raiders fans! LOL


Hehehe....I told them this and they both yelled at the top of their lungs,"NO WAY!!!"


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

A proper response from *good* children. You must be so proud of them, I would be.


----------

